# Other > Research requests >  Southern NHS Trust MH/Covid questionnaire

## Paula

I can across this today in my other job with Hampshire Hospitals. Its a 10 minute survey from Southern NHS Trust on the impact of Covid on MH, if anyone is interested in completing it 

https://southernhealthnhs.fra1.qualt...ht9JVn0BauKdUM

----------


## Stella180

Open to anyone across the UK or just from that region?

----------


## Suzi

I've just completed it. Thanks for the link.

----------

Paula (06-08-21)

----------


## Paula

> Open to anyone across the UK or just from that region?


As far as Im aware, anyone in the uk

----------

Stella180 (06-08-21),Suzi (06-08-21)

----------

